# Grant writing



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

November 7-11, 2005 at MITRE in Bedford, Mass.

Because of dwindling resources and lack of funding grant writing is now more important than ever to police agencies. This program will teach you how to write effective grant proposals.

This is a 1-week intensive course by the Grantsmanship Center International (TGCI) being hosted by the Burlington Police Department.

Graduates will receive a 1 year membership to TGCI and have access to several grant writing and funding resources. This class has the potential to pay for itself many times over.

Seating is limited to 30 participants and this class will fill quickly.

http://www.tgci.com/training/hostcate/051107ma.asp

Please PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

Just an update:

I received a call from a TGCI graduate who works for a small non-profit in Haverhill. He credits what he learned in this class with getting him over *$150,000* so far. That's an excellent return on investment.


----------

